# Seek Professional Who Can Build Me a Custom A-Pillar / Dash Speaker Pod



## bradesp (Feb 21, 2009)

Seek Professional Who Can Build Me a Custom A-Pillar / Dash Speaker Pod

Hi Guys,

I have a 2000 Miata that I'm upgrading to a very high-end two-way audio system. To pull this off, I've purchased a 3.5 Inch, high-end full-range driver that I will pair with a high-end 8" woofer in the doors. I'd like this speaker to be positioned similar to the example on your website (see pic below). I also would LOVE to integrate the pod into the base of the A-Pillar and cover this with dark charcoal Alcantara that I've used to recover my seats.

Is this something you can help me with?

Here are the speakers I've purchased and need to incorporate into the customer A-Pillar / Dashboard Pod:
https://www.slaacoustics.com/products/audible-physics-nz3-albe-wideband-drivers-full-range

Thanks!

Brad - Raleigh, NC

Attached is the general style of A-Pillar / Pod I'm after.. Obviously in my situation, I only need room for a single driver.


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

SkizeR can do this.
https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/members/skizer.html


----------



## D34dl1fter (Jun 23, 2016)

jimmydee said:


> SkizeR can do this.
> https://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/members/skizer.html


I second this !

here is my build log to its final iteration....all done by nick...

https://www.diymobileaudio.com/foru...build-carrozzeria-scanspeak-zapco-seas-4.html


----------

